# Coccidiosis update



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

My goat with coccidiosis is pooping pellets alittle stuck together still but no more dog logs. Started meds on Friday and is so much better. Thanks to everyone for the ideas and knowledge. Thanks so much!!
Penguingirl


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Great news. You can give probiotics daily for at least 3 days after treatment..


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Got it Thanks!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good to hear.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Goats have no idea what No means. Trying to mix two kinds of food together and had to drag it all out the gate to get it done.
Lil heathens.🤣🤣
I came back outside with my glass of iced tea sat it down and they are trying to drink from my glass .!!!


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Should I give them the rest of the antibiotics? I have enough till Friday. Or is it good with the pro biotics?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you start antibiotics, you need to finish the full course.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Ok thanks!!
If I want to let everyone on the goat spot to know I will pray for anyone anytime for anything is there a way to do that?
I thought you would be likely
to know.
Thanks , Penguingirl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayer Thread


Guys thank you so much for praying for him today I woke up and I saw the lump has decreased in size by allot The first photo is from yesterday and the second won is today




www.thegoatspot.net


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> If you start antibiotics, you need to finish the full course.


Ok did full course of antibiotics and took a fecal to the vet still coccidiosis. P/u another 2 week run. How can she still have them? I clean the shelter and pen every day. The other two are clear.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How how was her count? Goats carry some parasites and we don't want to kill them all ..but help the goat build a residence to them. 
You can try tummy tamer with added clove to help with coccidia, but if shes got a high count..she may need another round of chemical treatment


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

My report doesn't say numbers. It says Many Eimeria oocysts.
Ova and parasite testing. They prescribed SMZ 240mg/5ml
2ml twice daily for 14days.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

I did 5 days of Corid and then Valbzon then took a fecal to the vet 8/3 got the same SMZ for a week .One day I saw berries the next poop log.Help please.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ugh..I wish they say count. So she's had corid and SMZ? And now they want to do SMZ again?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How was corid dosed? We have a thread on proper corid use in Health and wellness file.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Ok $126 today for meds. This nm is costing me a fortune. My 2 ndg are fine no problems. Popping out berries like they are in a gun shooting alley..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She may have had a tough start in life. I would rebuild her rumen with probiotics and dark beer. Tummy Tamer is great for gut healing. Lots of good forage type foods like safe leaves, pine and cedar. B complex ( Unless you have her on corid, then wait until she done and gvie daily for 3 to 5 days) A healthy rumen is key for a healthy immune system. A healthy immune system means better parasite control.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

I've had them for a little over a month. The ndgs no problem except a think they need copper
bolus. So finish the meds and see there's a problem still do corrid and b complex.? Maybe dark flat beer?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would finish the SMZ if that is what your giving. See how she does


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Ok . That's 14days. And pay for another fecal. Got it.
Thanks so much always. 😊


happybleats said:


> I would finish the SMZ if that is what your giving. See how she does


Is there anything I can do while waiting the 14 days for the SMZ to work hopefully?jic


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would do daily B complex, probiotics 3-4 hours after SMZ and I would do the tummy tamer with the added clove. 
1 teaspoon each 
Cayenne pepper 
Ginger
Cinnamon 
Slippery elm
Clove
ACV
Molasses 
20-30 cc water...blend smooth with 1-2 fresh garlic cloves. Drench all carefully..2 x a day


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Ok this list is tummy tamer?
What about dark beer.?
What is AVC? Clove whole or clove oil?


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

ACV is apple cider vinegar. When I made the tummy tamer I used ground clove (the spice). The fresher you can get it the better. I do use clove essential oil for the young ones when I’m giving them their weekly EOs. I’ve never given dark beer, but I’ve heard flat and room temperature is best. Hopefully [mention]happybleats [/mention] will come correct me if I’m wrong and give you any extra info needed.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yup^^^ what Fizzygoats said. For tummy tamer use the freshest dried ground spice you have. I do use essential oils in my deworming protocols here..but for tummy tamer..dry spice is fine. 
You can grab Slippery elm from the pharmacy for human consumption in capsule form. It's not the most cost effective but good un a pinch.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Thanks ladies. I'm a little overwhelmed at the moment.
Her poo is berries stuck together.
So better than last time.😟


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

How much of these items?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

For tummy tamer it's one teaspoon each item in 20 to 30 cc water..blend smooth with garlic clove. Drench it all, slowly 2 x a day 
Hang in there..sounds like things are improving


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you give fortified vit b complex at the same time as giving corid?
If so, that canceled out corid from working properly. 


All the meds she has had, her rumen is most likely off.
When a goats rumen is not up to par, the goat will be off.
The rumen is the most important part of a goats health system. 
Which can cause many things to happen, such as scours. 
Rebuilding the rumen is important. 

Try pig scour guard, double dosage and go by label. It helps stop scouring with the most difficult cases. Even if treatment of parasites fails to stop it.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Ok I don't think her rumen is off.
You can hear her rumen from a couple of feet away. She is eating drinking playing fitness now she's pooping so I really don't see how it could be off a bunch. There was no vitamin B given with the corid. She is not having scours at all she's having the berries in a clump so not even dog log. This one goat is getting expensive. The other two are fine.
Ok I have to trim their hooves.
First time for me. I don't have a milk stand because I don't need one . I'm not breeding them they are wonderful spoiled pets. Maybe I'll have my husband hold them? He is a big strong guy. I'm sending a pic of the goat with coccidiosis. She what you think.









With the butt you see.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Put on a collar, have him hold on the opposite side and you should be fine.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Thanks these are 4 month old ndg and my 3 month old Nubian mini. Should I wait on her to not stress her ? I'm thinking?


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

I have 6.8 acres the goats have 1/2 acre for goats. Now I'm trying get some more ready to walk them. I am completely fenced chain link all around.
So they can more to forage. Sound good?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Go ahead and trim nails.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Ok thanks! She's my drama queen.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

My coccidia goat just pooed separate pieces of poo. Not quite berries but closer. Maybe there is an end in sight. I know I'm breathing easier. Yeah!!💚


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good news!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Thanks everyone! I must warn you she did this before. When I opened the shelter a morning later dog logs . So we will see.
💚 🙏 😊


----------



## Katrina Anon (6 mo ago)

Considering everything you have written you may also need to move her to a different field pasture. Their may be something that this goat is susceptible to in this pasture that won't be that much of a problem after she gets healthy.

I think the problem with livestock being pets is that is not part of their breeding. They can still make good pets but they need a livestock regimentation. Most of the people here are dairy and meat goat oriented. Their approach is primary livestock. Field rotation is a staple in this mode to avoid constantly using the same field and the parasites that build up in them.

You may need to do the same.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

I can't move her. I clean and mop the shelter everyday. I sift the 1/2 acre pen they are in daily with a cat box scoop. I get rid daily of any hay on the ground. Sometimes more than once. There is an area under a huge juniper tree I want to remove at least 2ft.of the stuff the tree has dropped over the years. There is no other area I can put her in and be 100°\o she is safe ,can't get off the property , not eating something she shouldn't and is safe from the dog. 
If you have any suggestions on spraying something in there 
to kill it let me know. This is high desert. On the edge of a canyon
where there is very little dirt. 
If someone comes up with an idea PLEASE let me know. Thanks so much for you all being there. 😊 💚 🙏


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)




----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

These are my Nubi mini poo.
The round things you see are old blue spruce berries. So how's she looking?


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

I keep forgetting to tell you all 
I am now feeding grain with a coccidiosis preventative in it.
Was recommended by the vet.
You folks have any opinions on that.?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Feeding grain with preventative in it doesn’t always work if the goat isn’t getting proper dosage of it. So be aware. But don’t over feed a lot of grain.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

If you have plenty of other ground, just not secure fencing, you can train to lead and stake out in safe locations during the day. To give variety and different locations. Will be somewhat like a pasture rotation.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

They 3 of them get only a handful of grain at night, it's how I get them in the shelter.
Today we started removing the years and years of spruce bits from around the tree. It's about a foot deep. So a " cleaning" down to move to fresh ground.Just started didn't quite feel up to it today. So we will try to go hard tomarrow.







t6


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Trying to get rid of the coccidia. More big rocks less hoof trimmings. I'll send you done photos.
Thanks so much.!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Feed meds will not work well to treat cocci.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

She's still on SMZ from the vet and I'm cleaning out the pen down to new dirt.
So is the grain with the med in it 
doing any good?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Medicated feed is often fed to kids and some say it helps with growing. The feed is more of a lite cleaner of coccidia and should not be relied on as soul treatment/prevention of coccidia. Also if you milk for human consumption, .should not use medicated feed


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

My goats are not for milking.
Right now she's on SMZ from the vet for another week and a half.
He is the one who suggested the feed. I'm clearing out the pen to dirt . It will take a bit. But I'm 58 and my husband is having back surgery next month and I can't drive the tractor but I'm trying to get it done. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Ok this morning when cleaning the shelter I found perfect berries just in a cluster. Like grapes. So it's better been on meds since last Friday. She needs a b complex shot but she's such a drama queen. The ndgs not a peep.
Thanks for the support everyone!!!!!☺


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😁


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

She has even put on a little weight.not so boney at her hips.
😊 😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Ok I'm about to lose my mind. This 3month old MN of mine has been doing good and I walkout this morning and there's a big pile of pudding poop a small mountain. I still have a week of the vet antibiotics to go but I'm ready to stop that and try Corid again or something!!!!!! She is good on vitamin B complex and red cell her eyes look a better shade of pink. She eats lots of hay, for ages and all three get a small hand full of grain at night. That's they share a small handful. Advice PLEASE!!!


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Ok how does this sound. Give her whole oats away from the the others like 11/2 cups to 2 cups see if we can stop the diarrhea. Stay on vet med until it's gone.
See where we are in a week.when the vet meds run out.?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would try something else for cocci - as the corrid seems to not be treating. I would pull all grain- just hay- and medicated grains does not treat cocci overload - especially in the amount you are giving. Don’t introduce oats. Give probiotics- and I would start some scour halt - 
Give electrolytes in the wAter as well .. keep an eye on her temp


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

She's been on vet meds. I haven't tried Corid since I first got her 💚  and the breeder said to give b complex so now I know it cancels out the corrid. Why no oats?
She still has another week of vet meds that I really don't want to give her. She was doing good and this am the pile. I know it's her she had the poop in her tail and on her butt. 
🙏💚


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Goatbkessings. ☝

I would get a fecal for cocci and worms first. Guessing can be dangerous if that isn’t the cause. 

It may be her rumen is off from medicating.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Grain makes scouring worse. 
You must wait until she has normal poo.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

.I don't think it's her rumen. You can hear it she burps chews her cud. Her eye membranes are the best they have been since I got her. Nice and deep pink. I would like to give Corid another chance since the b complex cancelled it out. Good thinking bad thinking.
I don't think I can get a fresh sample to Meadow labs in time for them to see anything. I'm in central Oregon. Oh and they raised the price it's now 10.00.
So no grain stay on or come off vet meds. They are obviously not helping. Can we vote an giving Corid another try.? So much conflicting info. I trust you ladies. Give me a path I will follow.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

I thought full size goats would be hard. The Nubian mini has me tearing my hair out.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

My NM is 30 lbs. The other NDG are 27lbs each. Since she gained weight maybe she's not getting enough SMZ.?


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Temp is 103.1. High normal.
Goatblessings wanted to know.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Penguingirl said:


> I just talked to him. He says one time of pudding poop is ok as long as it doesn't continue and finish her meds. I really want to give Corid another try. The first time 2 months ago she was given b complex with it because that's what the breeder said. So now I know it cancels out the corid. I really don't want to finish the vet meds. And no grain. Does that make any sense?


The SMZ also helps treat bacterial scours. And yes, I agree that one pudding poop is not cause to quit any antibiotic infused medication without finishing out the prescribed dosages.

The provided information is absolutely correct. No grain when an animal is scouring or having loose stools is protocol towards helping to calm the rumen. Provide hay, plain water, and electrolyte water only, until after the stool firms back up. The volume of grain being given when reintroducing it should be small amounts slowly increased over a period of several days to a week. If loose stool happens during that time, remove the grain from the diet again.



Penguingirl said:


> This is not a new situation.She hasn't had normal poop since I got her and I don't even talk to the breeder anymore. She gave her to me with coccidiosis and didn't tell me. My other two goats NDGS are fine.


All goats have low levels of coccidias in their system. Stress from being weaned, moved to another location, etc. can bring about a bloom (increase) to those counts to levels high enough to cause problems. It's a very common thing to have a bloom of parasites and/or cocci when a goat has been going through stress or anything else that lowers their immune system. 



Penguingirl said:


> SMZ Antibiotic. To kill coccidia.


I would finish the SMZ, wait 10 days after the last dosage, and send in a fecal to MeadowMist or get a fecal done through the vet before giving the doe another dose of wormer and/or Corrid. During that 10 day period after the last dose of SMZ, working on her rumen health would be very beneficial for her.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Thank you so much. I will follow your and Goatblessings and everyones directions. You are all so blessed with knowledge and I'm so glad I found you.
Talk to you all soon. I need to get dark beer..


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Does anyone know if this is a goat safe tree?.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Ok thanks everyone for keeping me sane. Here's my plan. Finish the vet meds wait a couple of days.Get a fecal if it still shows coccidia then I'll
try to get a sample to Meadow labs to see what the counts are. Get that info and let my goat friends know and take it from there. Thanks so much.
I was so crazy this morning sorry if I was short with any of you . Penguingirl (Beth Anne)☺🙏💚t


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Only a couple days after meds will not tell you proper levels. You really need to wait 10 days before doing another fecal.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Ok 10 days.! 
Her eyes membranes are so pink it's great. So not anemic.☺
Thanks again Karen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Thanks Pam.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Well it was several mounds of pudding poop in the shelter.lm
sticking to my plan but should I give her some dark beer, probiotic or something else to help? I just want to get her back to normal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would do that.
Also give fortified vit b complex SQ 6 cc’s per 100lbs for a few days.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

My Stargazer is 30 lbs?


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

So 2cc? How much beer?
She's perfect except for the poop. Arg.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

How many days of beer.
How much beer. Flat and room temp.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Penguingirl said:


> How many days of beer.
> How much beer. Flat and room temp.


6 ounces and could be divided into 2 servings if necessary.
Are you giving probiotics and B Complex?
Have you stopped offering grain?


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Yes probios and no grain which she is NOT happy about. B complex yes.
It's she starts to climb that hill and she back slides. 
Going in to town tomorrow for dark beer and more probios.
Anything else I could pick up for her? They 3 feed stores in town. If they don't have what I need I have to order from someone .
Thanks for your help 💚


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

How many more days of SMZ does she have until the treatment is finished?


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

How many days of beer?


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

At least 5days or more.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Penguingirl said:


> View attachment 236718
> 
> Does anyone know if this is a goat safe tree?.


I think that might be a black locust tree. My goats stand up on their hind legs to get the leaves. Or jump up in my dads pickup if he’s parked close to them. Lol
I believe I read honey locusts are poisonous to livestock tho. So you do want to make sure what variety you have.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Great not . But Thank You. I'll check. 😊


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> How many more days of SMZ does she have until the treatment is finished?





Penguingirl said:


> At least 5days or more.


Aug 4, 2022
My Nubian mini with coccidia. Picking up meds from vet tomorrow


Penguingirl said:


> Treated with different wormers asking my breeder for help.She said use Corid I did 5 days.


Were the meds you picked up on the 5th the SMZ; or when did you begin the SMZ and the total number of days it was prescribed for? Has she been given some type of dewormer, and/or cocci treatment during the entire time you've had her? If so, please list what was given, number of days used, the amounts, and if follow up dosages was done, how many days between treatments?


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Ok picked them up 7/8. I was told they had just been wormed I don't know what they used. I used corid 7/19 for 5 days. The breeder said to give them b complex with it. Which cancelled Corid out. Then Valbzon 7/30.
First RX 8/5 for seven days. SMZ
Fecal on 8/18 picked up more RX SMZ on 8/18 for 14 days 2cc x 2 a day. This a.m. there was no pudding or dog log poop in the shelter. Given probios and no grain and electrolytes. Getting dark beer this morning. Anything else I can get.?
Thanks so much 💚 💚


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

If you're confused she did have electrolytes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like everyone gave good advice.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Good to know!!! 😊


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She has had alot of meds. That alone can mess her rumen up. I would get a fecal sent out and assess how she is doing there. Work on rebuilding her rumen with probiotics, dark beer, vit C, fresh raw garlic. Order some LOH back on track or Fir meadows GI Soother. Both are good or make tummy tamer and give 2 to 4 times a day. Lots of fresh browse..no grain until she is back to berries and holding there for at least a week or 2. Then grain is ok..started slowly. 
There could be gut damage and that will need time to heal if it can. 

Best wishes


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

I have to wait 10 days after she finishes her meds for a fecal.
I have dark beer sitting out getting flat . How much vit C?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Normally i would say yes..wait 10 days..but im really curious if the meds are addressing the issue. She's on ..what..her third round of coccidia treatment? I'm wondering if something else isn't going on. And for $7 plus shipping would be worth finding out. 😉


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

They raised their prices to $10.00
I'm not sure by the time mine gets there it wouldn't due any good? I live in central Oregon.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Ordered the GI Smoother.
It just sounded easier.
I'm going to check into 
Sending a fecal.
Happybleets thank you so much and please keep the advice coming.
How do you package your fecals for shipping?💚


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

When do you think I should send a fecal?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

*Sulmet/Sulfamethazine 12.5%*-- Treats Coccidiosis
1cc per 5 pounds on day 1, and 1cc per 10 pounds day 2-5.
As a Prevention use it in the same way as treatment, given orally.
**Do not give with penicillin. OTC 

Copied this information from the Medicine cabinet. 



Penguingirl said:


> First RX 8/5 for seven days. SMZ
> Fecal on 8/18 picked up more RX SMZ on 8/18 for 14 days 2cc x 2 a day.


@happybleats my concerns are the length of both treatments (especially using it for 14 days), and whether dividing the treatment into 2 doses could possibly be making the treatment ineffective. (the strength of the SMZ dispensed was 240/5ml) The goat has received the second treatment of SMZ since August 18 2022, totaling 12 doses as of yesterday if began on the 18th. Calculating the dates, the 14th day could possibly be tomorrow.



Penguingirl said:


> August 26, 2022
> I used corid 7/19 for 5 days. The breeder said to give them b complex with it. Which cancelled Corid out.





Penguingirl said:


> August 19, 2022
> Ok I don't think her rumen is off.
> You can hear her rumen from a couple of feet away. She is eating drinking playing fitness now she's pooping so I really don't see how it could be off a bunch. There was no vitamin B given with the corid


@Penguingirl How was the Corrid diluted: ounces of water and measurement of Corrid added, how many cc of the solution was given daily, and how was it dosed? As a drench once or twice a day, or was it added to the drinking water? 

What is the current weight for the doe versus her weight from when you first got her? I am trying to determine her rate of growth and whether she is gaining weight steadily.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Corid was 1ml not diluted for 5days. The breeder had me give b complex to her so doesn't that cancel out the corid?
Her weight at the first RX was 26 lbs. She is today 30lbs. But she is really boney. She gained some because she wasn't so boney and know she is again. 
I have flat dark beer and I ordered the tummy soother last night. How many days of the beer? Thank you so much for your help and caring. 💚


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

I don't know what she weighted when I got her. I didn't know to ask or weigh her when we got home.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Her temp is 103.2


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

She had Valzabzon 7/30


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

She was 26 lbs at the first RX.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I always dilute corid per my vet many years ago. To whom I trusted immensely. 

7.5 cc’s per 25 lbs, see how to dilute by going to Medicine Cabinet 2020. 
For all the details.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Penguingirl said:


> Her weight at the first RX was 26 lbs. She is today 30lbs


August 5th at 26 lbs and August 30th at 30 lbs.

From July 19 through September 01 (last SMZ dosages due) will be a total of 44 calendar days. As of 09/01 there will be a total of 27 days she has been given a chemical treatment of some description and 17 days total of resting the gut in between.
Corrid 07/19 thru 07/24 at a dosage of 1cc undiluted (no knowledge re weight during that time period)
5 days later
Valbazen 07/30 edited: 1 cc of Valbazen (no knowledge re weight during that time period)
5 days later
SMZ 08/05 thru 08/11 at a dosage of 2cc twice daily for 7 days 
7 days later
SMZ 08/18 thru 09/01 at a dosage of 2cc twice daily for 14 days
08/18 fecal (7 days post SMZ, 18 days post Valbazen, and 24 days post Corrid) no counts were provided per vet

@Penguingirl I have tried to summarize all the chemical treatments given in one place according to dates, approximate weights and the dosages. If I have left anything out, or there is any incorrect information, please let me know and I will gladly make any needed adjustments.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

She weighs 30lbs today. Her temp is 103.2 it has been for the past couple of days. I should give her some baby aspirin. She hates the beer have to syringe it down her. The NDGS love it but it's not for them. I think you have it all. It's what I have in my goat binder.
I also ordered fir meadows gi smoother last night. The only antibiotic I have is Albon.
Than. You so very much. 🙏 💚 😘


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> I always dilute corid per my vet many years ago. To whom I trusted immensely.
> 
> 7.5 cc’s per 25 lbs, see how to dilute by going to Medicine Cabinet 2020.
> For all the details.





toth boer goats said:


> I always dilute corid per my vet many years ago. To whom I trusted immensely.
> 
> 7.5 cc’s per 25 lbs, see how to dilute by going to Medicine Cabinet 2020.
> For all the details.


Now I know that . Then I didn't.
Remember this the first time I've been near any. I used to sing on stage that's a far cry from owning goats.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

So happybleets you have up to date history of Stargazer my Nubian mini . She has berryclumps today. I have been giving her 2.50cc b complex every 2 days. She hates shots such a drama queen. I give them tent SQ where the neck meets the body. It's very hard to get a tent on her she is so boney. Thanks again. 💚 😘


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

NigerianNewbie said:


> August 5th at 26 lbs and August 30th at 30 lbs.
> 
> From July 19 through September 01 (last SMZ dosages due) will be a total of 44 calendar days. As of 09/01 there will be a total of 27 days she has been given a chemical treatment of some description and 17 days total of resting the gut in between.
> Corrid 07/19 thru 07/24 at a dosage of 1cc undiluted (no knowledge re weight during that time period)
> ...


1cc Valbzon.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

You got it all!!!☺


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Penguingirl said:


> 1cc Valbzon.


Added the information to the summary.


Penguingirl said:


> The only antibiotic I have is Albon.


Albon is not an antibiotic


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

So do you ever reach a point where you mo longer feel dumb about goat's? I sure haven't found it yet. Thanks for all the help. As soon as I catch my NM 
pooping I will send in a sample 
to Meadowmist see what it says.
I will do it again in 10 days.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

September 11th would be 10 days after the last treatment was given.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Ok great! The interesting thing is I never see her poop during the day . I only see it in the shelter the next morning. I know it's hers because of the problem. How do I get a big enough same to send?
My Vet who doesn't do counts only needs a little that I can glove, lube and get a little sample on my little finger. I can't scoop her whole butt out. Talk about stressing her out. Help?


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

So happybleets thinks I should send one now. But it's the same problem. I get them out at 7:00 in the morning our nights are cooler for you think it would be ok ? Send it right away.?


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

I'm in central Oregon. If that helps anything.☺


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Penguingirl said:


> So happybleets thinks I should send one now. But it's the same problem. I get them out at 7:00 in the morning our nights are cooler for you think it would be ok ? Send it right away.?


#91 · Aug 29, 2022


happybleats said:


> Normally i would say yes..wait 10 days..but im really curious if the meds are addressing the issue


@happybleats The 10 day wait period would begin 09/02. Does a fecal need to be sent tomorrow 08/31 considering the treatment is almost at an end?


Penguingirl said:


> How do I get a big enough same to send?





Penguingirl said:


> She has berryclumps today.


I use a disposable spoon to gather fresh poop from the surface the goat just finished dropping it onto and put it into a snack size zip lock baggie. Usually, (they can be unpredictable) a goat will relieve themselves within a short time frame after getting up from a laying down position.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Ok she almost never lays down.
I'm redoing their pen so I will have to watch her closely. I swear she loves to be difficult.
Are all Nubian minis like that .?
Thanks so much and I'll try to catch poop.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The decision is yours of course . It is true, it's better to wait the 10 days to make sure treatment has had time.to do the job. 😊


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Penguingirl said:


> Thanks so much and I'll try to catch poop.


Have the other 2 goats had a fecal done since being rehomed to you? Have read the statements about them being, just fine. Does this mean they haven't developed scours?

Personal experience with coccidiosis in 2 newly acquired weanlings where one of the goats had gray scours and the other had normal poop. Surprisingly, the count was higher for the goat with normal poop, and they both also had to be treated for round worms. Fortunately, both of these goats were still in quarantine, and I was able to keep the infestation contained to just the quarantine area without introducing it into the browse sections or dry lot.

Getting a routine fecal for goats has the added benefits of alerting a keeper to problems, hopefully, before the issue becomes severe enough to cause additional health issues. A follow up fecal 10 days after treatment is also a good way to make sure a treatment has taken care of the problem. Depending on the counts, a 2nd round of the same treatment may be needed to bring the counts lower. If the counts remain high, it may be necessary to switch to another product and/or recheck the dosage amounts given during the treatment for under or inadequate dosing. Also, running a fecal too soon after ending a treatment could result in inaccurate higher counts.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

I got a fresh sample out of the goat having a problem. I will send another in 10 days. I think the others are fine but can send samples for them then. Their poop is berries and pops out just fine from the day they got here.
Better safe than sorry. 
Thanks soooo much! 😊


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Ok I'm going to wait after hearing from you and happybleets I'm just going to wait the 10 days. Now I have time to get supplies.
😊 😊 .


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

I keep forgetting to say the vet had me treat my other 2 goats with SMZ also. Yesterday it was Hot so I made some electrolytes in one of their water holders so they drank a lot. The a.m. there was lots of mushy poo. I 'm 
thinking it's because of all the extra water they drank?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sometimes they can respond to treatment because of the killing off with stool change to rid it. 

Getting more water not usually.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Thanks so much Pam. 😊 
I have told everyone about the goat spot. People who even don't have goats. I'm just so impressed with it.!!!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Penguingirl said:


> I keep forgetting to say the vet had me treat my other 2 goats with SMZ also


When did their treatment start, how many days, at what dosage?


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

The same time at 1ml 2x a day.
How long do I give my goat the flat dark beer?☺


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

This a.m. I'm so happy! Not only did the poop in the shelter look good but my mini Nubi was jumping over the vac hose and head butting one of the ndgs. I've never seen her do that. Seems bright and just like a kid again. Not celebrating until I get fecal results. She's definitely feeling better!!!
Thanks to all of those who gave me advice and told me what to do. You are all a Godsend . 🙏 💚 💚 💚 💚 💚 💚


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad they are doing better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

It's only been my mini having symptoms. Doing fecals on the 8th.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Penguingirl said:


> It's only been my mini having symptoms. Doing fecals on the 8th.



Is September 8th ten days after the last dose was given or are the dates incorrect?


NigerianNewbie said:


> SMZ 08/18 thru 09/01 at a dosage of 2cc twice daily for 14 days


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Actually the 9th . It's 10 days after a stoped the meds. With the dark beer and GI soother she is doing great and actually playing with her sister's.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good news!


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Yes ! Not celebrating until I do and get fecals back from meadowmist labs. 😊 😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

So my coccidiosis goat is pooping berry clusters only had one soft poop in the shelter this morning. A few more days before I can do the fecal and send it in. She has gained weight but she is still so boney. What can I do to get some weight on before winter.
winter? 
😊 💚


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Today only one mushy poop and berry clusters. Still have a few days to wait before I can send a sample to Meadowmist lab. She's gaining weight but still so boney. What can I do to get her weight up before winter?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can't put weight on fast. That will come slowly


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

She is a walking remun she's so skinny. Hopefully we are rid of the coccidia .
Thanks so much ☺ 💚


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

So I just saw one of my ndgs
poop stuck together berries.
I'm sending fecals for all three in three days. What should I do now ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Give probiotics


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

She's getting probiotics.☺
So nothing until I here back from the fecals ? I'm sending those into Meadow..... But not for 3 days.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Stargazer has runny poo tonight.
What is with this goat. Now what do I do?


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Can I Pepto her to get rid of the runs to see if I can get a sample sent?????????


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd just go ahead and send the samples in. You will have to send in a diarrhea sample.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

That should be interesting to try and get. Any suggestions?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Disposable spoon to scoop up enough for a sample without scooping down far enough down to introduce excess debris and put it into a labeled zip lock baggie.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Penguingirl said:


> So I just saw one of my ndgs
> poop stuck together berries.
> I'm sending fecals for all three in three days. What should I do now ?


Any changes in their diets. An increase of feed or introduction of a new feed, grain or weight gain supplement, and/or additional browsing time, a fall type weed that's new to them, or a new and/or different blended bale of hay?
Give them probiotics and feed hay only if scours begin.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Coccidia 100 per gram.My goat Stargazer. Started Corid.
I'm going crazy trying to get the goat well. One of my ndgs
is 15 per gram. The other has no worms at all.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Could you post the fecal test results?


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Stargazer 100 coccidia eggs per gram. Heather. 15 coccidia eggs per gram. Lavender 0 
The vet gave my results over the phone. So this is all the info I have. I didn't use meadow mist because shipping was $160.00.
He advised Corid which I started yesterday per the medicine cabinet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How were you shipping that for it to be $160?


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

The only way to get it there in time was next day shipping.
I'm in central Oregon . So it would be viable.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

All my goats are pooping berries.!!!! Counting the days to the next fecals. I'm so happy. Thanks everyone!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY, good work. 😊


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Thanks soooo much 💞


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

All right. I just got my fecal back from my " coccidia" goat.
She is down from 100 per gram to 25. So do you all think thats good.? The vet thinks it's a problem with her digestive tract. She may always go berries to thick pudding poop. Give me your opinions please. 😊


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I didn't read all through the thread, but have you tried slippery elm for her? What I would do is try to heal her gut. I'd do Land of Havilah GI Back on Tract for a week and then switch to straight up slippery elm for two-three weeks or until symptoms resolve. I did that for my little guy who struggled with recuring coccidia and it cleared up his poop troubles.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

I give GI smoother x2 garlic dark beer probios . I can't find slippery elm in my area. Tell me where to get some and I will be thrilled.!!😊


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Penguingirl said:


> I give GI smoother x2 garlic dark beer probios . I can't find slippery elm in my area. Tell me where to get some and I will be thrilled.!!😊


Fir Meadows GI Soother is a bit of a different product than the LOH GI Back on Tract. Better for treating coccidia than healing gut damage in my understanding of how they each work. I got my slippery elm from Monterey Bay Herb Co.. You can get 15% off your first order if you sign up for their emails. I've also heard of people buying it from Mountain Rose Herbs online, but their prices are much, much higher.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Actual bark, powder or ess oil?
How much how often.?😊😊 💚 💚 Thanks so much!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Penguingirl said:


> Actual bark, powder or ess oil?
> How much how often.?😊😊 💚 💚 Thanks so much!!


Powder. I did one teaspoon twice a day. You're welcome! 👍


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Can I add that to her peanut butter,garlic,gi smoother snack!?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Penguingirl said:


> Can I add that to her peanut butter,garlic,gi smoother snack!?


Absolutely! Sounds delicious to me. 😋


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Her snack is about 2teasp size.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Hope it helps heal her up 😊

cayenne pepper helps promote internal healing, you might add a pinch of that to her snack. Lol


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> Absolutely! Sounds delicious to me. 😋


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

I ordered slippery elm powder.
I can try Cayenne pepper. How much and times a day.?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Sorry, I didn’t get a notification.
I’ve never had an issue where I was trying to heal a gut.. but I think Cathy’s posted the recipe for tummy tamer and it does include cayenne pepper in it. So I’d use that amount… or maybe make the whole recipe so you can get all the Beneficial ingredients 😉
@happybleats would you mind posting tummy tamer recipe for her?

eta: I found this in an old post, I’m not sure if it’s the full recipe or not…

1/2 teaspoon of cayenne pepper,ginger, cinnamon, molasses and acv...mix in enough water to make 20-30 cc worth...drench 1/2 AM 1/2 PM....do this until improved.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Boer Mama said:


> Sorry, I didn’t get a notification.
> I’ve never had an issue where I was trying to heal a gut.. but I think Cathy’s posted the recipe for tummy tamer and it does include cayenne pepper in it. So I’d use that amount… or maybe make the whole recipe so you can get all the Beneficial ingredients 😉
> @happybleats would you mind posting tummy tamer recipe for her?
> 
> ...


#21 · Aug 18, 2022

1 teaspoon each
Cayenne pepper
Ginger
Cinnamon
Slippery elm
Clove
ACV
Molasses
20-30 cc water...blend smooth with 1-2 fresh garlic cloves. Drench all carefully..2 x a day

The information above was found under post #21 of this thread.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Thanks. I ordered slippery elm powder and I'll add the Cayenne
pepper. I'm so happy her count is down. It gives me a ray of hope 
Thanks so much 😊 💚


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

NigerianNewbie said:


> #21 · Aug 18, 2022
> 
> 1 teaspoon each
> Cayenne pepper
> ...


Thanks- you’re obviously much better with your searches than I am! You’re always so helpful in locating and posting pertinent information 😊


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Boer Mama said:


> Thanks- you’re obviously much better with your searches than I am! You’re always so helpful in locating and posting pertinent information 😊


Thank you @Boer Mama. Truth is, I remembered TT being recommended earlier in this particular thread. It was easier to locate the recipe by glancing through past pages than searching for the information. You're very helpful with providing information as well.


----------

